# My Stash



## HLY_SHFT (Dec 22, 2007)

This post is far from complete, I'm just sick of trying to screw with the code. 


*Lips*
*Lipsticks*
*Tubes*
*Covergirl*
983 - Boysenberry
896 - Port
972 - Sheer Shiver
931 - Dark Chocolate
763 - Right On Red
885 - Berry Glam
422 - Blue Parfait
840 - Petal
707 - Spice It Up
812 - Ginger Tea
819 - Pink Champagne
Almost Nude
882 - Santa Fe 

*Revlon*
090 - Ultra Ruby
070 - Ultra Plum
120 - Garnet Chrome
080 - Ultra Garnet
Berry Avenger
Pink Star
010 - Pink Champagne 

*Maybelline*
Wet Shine - Purple Vinyl
Shades of You - Barely Plum 

*Estée Lauder*
352 - Red Apple
140 - Red Lacquer
501 - Vinyl Voltage 

*Lancôme*
Metallique
Prodige 

*Avon*
Regal 

*Naked Kiss*
12 - Dragon Diva 

*Love My Lips*
Far-Out Fuschia 

*Essential*
Crucial
Daredevil 

*Afterthoughts*
Frostbite
Barberella 

*Prestige*
Wicked 

*Rimmel*
076 - Scream
072 - Ballistic 
 

*Liquids*
*Covergirl*
507
661
668
633
500
531
526 

*Max Factor*
100 

*Revlon Streetwear*
Stain 
 

*Lipliners*
*Covergirl*
Wheat Fields
Cream Carmel 

*Rimmel*
Jelly Baby
Moreish
Wild Clover
Addiction 
 

*Lip Glosses *
*Stick*
*Covergirl*
Hint of Fuschia
Hipster
Princess
Daring
Hint of Shimmering Sandstone
Hint of Bronze 
 

*Liquids*
*Chanel*
Barely Strawberry
Scream
Pink Ribbon
Brilliance
Equinoxe 
*Rimmel*
115 - Snog
177 - Be a Star
101 - Eastend Snob
163 - Abracadabra
010 - Bossy
128 - Fantastic
176 - Stardust
183 - Liquid Asset 
*Maybelline*
Wetshine Diamonds 30 - Plum Solitaire 
*L'Oréal*
Glam Shine 600 - Siren
Glam Shine 610 - Bliss
Rouge Pulp - Harlot
Rouge Pulp - Steamy
Rouge Pulp - Racy
Rouge Pulp - Acid 
*Wet 'n Wild*
Orange Twist
Red Sensation
Magenta Flash
(Unidentified - Megaslicks, strawberry milkshake shade) 
*Max Factor*
630 - Midori Glam 
*Bath and Body Works*
Sweet Dreams 
 
 
 
 


*Eyes*
*Eyeshadows* 

*Eyeliners*
*Cover Girl*
Midnight Rose
Cream Soda
Crystal Mint
Cats Eye
Purple Freeze
Blue Ice
Black Velvet
Moody Blue
Midnight Metal
Aqua Flash 

*L'Oréal*
Citrine Flash
Antique Gold 

*Maybelline*
Cold as Ice
Ice Princess 

*Mary Kate and Ashley*
Glistening Copper
Glistening Purple
Glistening Night
Daredevil 

*Rimmel*
Ginger Tea 

*Love My Eyes*
Violet
Sea Green 
 
 



*Eyebrow Pencil*
*Rimmel*
Hazel 
 

*Mascara* 
 


*Face*
*Blush* 

*Foundation*
*Liquid* 

*Powder* 
 

*Sparkle* 

*Shimmer* 
 


*Nails*


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

great stuff!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 23, 2007)

Lovely collection!  I love how you managed to make it an organized list!  Kudos to that!


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice collection!  I love how organized you are.


----------

